# Tyco slammer Rc - Carro sin control remoto



## DiMortez (Ago 30, 2010)

Título,

Primera pregunta del día: va esto aquí? Estaba indeciso si ir a autotrónica, dudas en general o robótica para escribir, así que realmente no lo sé. Lo que si sé es que quiero robotizar el auto así que este me pareció buen lugar

El caso es el siguiente: tengo un auto de radio control sin el control remoto. Es un Slammer de tyco, aquí una foto:

(Las imágenes son excesivamente grandes :X)

Foto

Me gustaría ponerlo en funcionamiento, pero no sé como. Me pregunto si se le puede fabricar un control a esta cosa. Si necesitan datos del circuito les tengo estas imágenes

Foto 1
Foto 2
Foto 3

Cualquier cosa pregunten

Funciona solo con dos motores, de modo que solo va de frente, a los lados y atrás; para girar uno de los motores debe funcionar a 100 y el otro a menor potencia o estar detenido

Estoy dispuesto a cambiarle el circuito interno si es necesario, a comprarle cosas para que funcione, pero no a comprarme uno nuevo o comprar el control armado :X

Ah si, es viejito 

Si es posible controlarlo con la pc mucho mejor! y ponerle una cámara encima!


----------

